# Porting GEOM RAID to OS X



## zapher (Jan 4, 2010)

I might just go against the whole purpose of this forum asking this but I know you're all nice ppl and won't lynch me for it 

Would it, theoretically and practically, be possible to port the GEOM framework from FBSD 8 to Mac OS X? I use the GEOM Raid1 module all the time on FBSD and it works very well. On Mac OS X there's diskutil that takes care of all RAID business but unfortunately it doesn't support RAID 5.

Would it be possible to somehow get GEOM Raid5 working on Mac OS X given the FBSD heritage used in the Darwin base? Or does such a project already exist? Perhaps through the FUSE-framework?

Thanks!


----------

